# Lesestoff über Koi bzw. Koihaltung



## koiteich1 (20. März 2016)

Habe eben in einem anderem Forum diese sehr interessante Seite gefunden.
Man sollte sich wirklich mal Zeit nehmen und durchlesen.
OK mit allem kann und wird man nicht einverstanden sein aber sehr vieles trifft zu.
Hier:
http://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/


----------



## PeterW (20. März 2016)

Von dem habe. ich zum Geburtstag ein Buch bekommen.
Koi, Juwelen im Gartenteich von Robert Jungnischke und Dr. Werner Hoedt
Gruß Peter


----------



## Teich4You (21. März 2016)

Nach meinen Recherchen ein kontrovers diskutierter Mensch. Auf der Webseite sind aber trotzdem viele gute Infos vorhanden. 
Um sich dem Thema anzunähern empfehle ich aber viele Quellen zu nutzen.
Manche Themen werden einfach unterschiedlich durch die Autoren abgehandelt.
Da ist es nie verkehrt sich aus allen Richtungen ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Deswegen habe ich oben auch geschrieben:



koiteich1 schrieb:


> OK mit allem kann und wird man nicht einverstanden sein aber sehr vieles trifft zu.


----------



## Teich4You (21. März 2016)

Ja cool.


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)




----------



## tosa (21. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nach meinen Recherchen ein kontrovers diskutierter Mensch.



und der einzige gerichtlich bestellte Gutachter für den Bau von Koiteichen in Deutschland.


----------



## Teich4You (22. März 2016)

Wie man Gutachter wird weiß hier aber jeder, oder?
Und wenn es nur einen gibt für diesen Bereich, tja dann kann das Gericht nicht sehr wählerisch sein mit der Bestellung.


----------



## tosa (22. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie man Gutachter wird weiß hier aber jeder, oder?
> Und wenn es nur einen gibt für diesen Bereich, tja dann kann das Gericht nicht sehr wählerisch sein mit der Bestellung.



Neeee, erzähle mal....


----------



## Teich4You (22. März 2016)

1. Fachwissen aneignen und nachweisen (Einfach mal auf der Webseite von Herr Jungnischke nach den besuchten Seminaren gucken)
2. Eine Bestellung bei der IHK beantragen und sagen wo drin man Gutachter werden will
3. Das Gremium entscheiden lassen, und vielleicht noch einige Fragen beantworten

*Jeder *kann im Grunde für *alles *ein Sachverständiger/Gutachter werden, wenn er 2-3 Dinge vorher erledigt.

Also wer Herr Jungnischke Konkurrenz machen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
Auf dem deutschen Markt gibt bisher nicht viele Sachverständige für Koi/Teiche/Koi allgemein.


----------



## tosa (22. März 2016)

naja, ganz so blöd ist er dann ja doch nicht......

http://koi-consult.de/impressum/

dann nutze die chance die sich dir hier bietet.


----------



## Teich4You (22. März 2016)

Das erkennt man woran? 

Und ich dachte du wolltest Koi-Consult werden. Ach ne bist du ja schon hier im Forum.


----------



## Ansaj (22. März 2016)

Von blöd muss ja auch nicht die Rede sein.
Ich habe den Text nur überflogen und er mag sehr viel Ahnung haben, aber etwas stößt mir massiv auf:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung von nun 20 Jahren, kann ich sagen, dass die Gesunderhaltung von Koi umso einfacher ist, umso mehr der Koiteich einem Schwimmbecken ähnelt. D. h. einfache geradlinige Beckenform mit senkrechten Wänden ohne Pflanzen und Bodengrund.


 (Robert Jungnischke)

Mag sein, dass Kois so besser behandelbar sind, aber was ist das bitte für ein Leben? Wir würden sicher auch sehr viel älter werden, wenn wir unser Leben klinisch rein in einer Gummizelle verbringen würden. So möchte ich meine Fische jedenfalls nicht halten.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## tosa (22. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das erkennt man woran?
> 
> Und ich dachte du wolltest Koi-Consult werden. Ach ne bist du ja schon hier im Forum.



nein, das bist du ja bereits, ziehe vor deinen fachlichen Kenntnissen in Koihaltung den Hut und alle anderen sind blöd!


----------



## tosa (22. März 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass Kois so besser behandelbar sind, aber was ist das bitte für ein Leben? Wir würden sicher auch sehr viel älter werden, wenn wir unser Leben klinisch rein in einer Gummizelle verbringen würden. So möchte ich meine Fische jedenfalls nicht halten.



naja, es geht um die Kreisbewegung im Teich und damit um den Abtransport der Hinterlassenschaften. Das muss nicht unbedingt einer Gummizelle gleichen. Auch ein leichter Bodengrund kann möglich sein, ist nur die Frage wie dieser nicht durch die Bodenabläufe verschwindet. Man kann es schon für die Fische schnuckelig machen, man muss nur überlegen wie es möglich ist. 

Aber frage da mal den Sachverständigen T4y zu, ich denke er hat da profundere Kenntnisse als wir alle


----------



## koiteich1 (22. März 2016)

Also Bodengrund und BAs denke das wird nichts 



tosa schrieb:


> naja, es geht um die Kreisbewegung im Teich und damit um den Abtransport der Hinterlassenschaften



Man kann den Koiteich auch stufenförmig anlegen doch dabei sollte man schon überlegen das man den Schmotter auch überall weg bekommt.
Wäre zb. mit einer Strömungspumpe zu machen die man extra installiert.
Nur das werden leider die wenigsten machen (Anschaffung Stromkosten usw.)
Ich habe auch einen rechteckigen Teich mit abgeschrägten Ecken und Gefälle zu den BAs damit der Dreck weg kann.


----------



## Ansaj (22. März 2016)

Die Gummizelle habe ich ja als Lebensort für uns Menschen als Vergleich gemeint, war wohl nicht so klar ausgedrückt.
Was mich daran stört, ist, dass davon ausgegangen wird, dass Kois möglichst "klinisch" gehalten werden sollen, ohne Bakterien, Insekten, Schmutz etc. Von dieser Herangehensweise halte ich überhaupt nichts. Das macht doch keinen Spaß. Kois gründeln gerne und mögen Pflanzen als Schutz und um darin Kleinslebewesen zu sammeln (und die Pflanzen zu fressen ). Außerdem sehe ich bei meinen Fischen, dass sie die Flachwasserzonen sehr schätzen. Dort sonnen sie sich im Frühjahr/Herbst und finden allerlei natürliches Futter. Und sie haben dadurch bei gleichem Volumen mehr Schwimmstrecke. 
Das ist halt Ansichtssache. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Kois ein Leben in einem kargen Schimmbecken einem Gartenteich vorziehen würden.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------

